# Ever been harrassed whilst photographing?



## willma88 (Jul 21, 2009)

This year, there has been talk of photographers being unfairly treated when taking photos out in public by security guards, police etc. What are your opinions of this matter? Personal stories to share?

Cheers


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 21, 2009)

No personal stories (yet/knock on wood) but I do believe sometimes photographers bring stuff on themselves.

Looking from the outside, it's hard for a photographer to not look suspicious


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 21, 2009)

People Think they Know Law, And because the Law tells them they have the right to Privacy, they then think that means that when they walk around in public places that they cannot be photographed without their permission being obtained

where infact the only place you have a right to privacy is in a Private place E.g. Your home, Private grounds (e.g. a private member only golf club)
However, there are Acceptions to those rules sometimes 

Even a Public school CANNOT stop you taking pictures of the students / teachers whilst on the site as it is a Public Place, it is just deemed respectful not to do so, and im sure if you did, they could convince courts your a Pedophile or something...

The only time you need to obtain permission from someone in a public place is if your planning on selling the image (unless you claim it as Editorial in which case no agreement / model release is needed, im about 90% sure of that)
However if the person isnt clearly distinguishable (Shows just their back or they are a blur or are wearing glasses etc... anything that will mean people wont notice them) you dont need any type of release no matter what you plan to do with the image


----------



## ann (Jul 21, 2009)

i have been asked to leave several locations.
it was the tripod that resulted in that request. As long as i was hand holding a camera it didn't make any difference.

interesting, one time it was at a cemetry.


----------



## Bravotwofive (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been told that I could not take pictures of my daughter on the school playground. Perhaps this is the perception thing, perhaps not. I have not yet pushed the issue as it is not time for me to pick that battle, but I am sure I will sometime.

More recently (2 weeks ago) I was shooting at midnight in a backwoods town of about 100 people when the bar closed. I was outside in the town square with all the gear set up when I heard "oh **** there he goes again". I turned around to see a drunk with dirty clothes, shaggy hair, and rotten teeth falling out of his head stumbling toward me. "What the *&$^ are doing?" was the first words out of his mouth.

Lets see a tripod, a camera, some lights.....wait, wait I know this one!
I am baking fudge Brownies! At least that was what I was thinking in my head. Well wanting to be the consummate stranger in town, I tried to explain in a calm voice, inquire to whether he was from the town, and generally be overly nice.

"I am fourth generation, what the $&^@ are you doing? was the reply. 

Since I have learned that you can't argue with a drunk, and you can't fix stupid, I thought it more prudent to try and protect my thousands of dollars of equipment, and quietly leave. 

The whole time he is repeatedly mumbling his slurred, and drunken refrain. "What the #^% are you doing". And getting more and more in my face, and closer to my gear. 

Now there was a time when I would've dropped this guy like a bad habit just for being rude, and stupid in public. Age and wisdom gives you a slightly different perspective. And like they say, again "You just can't fix stupid".

As I was putting the last of the gear in the truck, watching this guy on one side of the square, and his buddies on the other, trying to watch my back at the same time, and get ready to leave I look up across this small town square and I see a cop car. Window down, cop inside, eating a donut, and watching us the whole time. I only know that when I looked at him he was setting there with a smile on his face, and an expression of "this is better than HBO".

I was glad I had already got the shot, and needless to say I shot out of town. I need to go back for some follow up work, but I think I'll take a couple of people with me just to watch my back next time.


----------



## Battou (Jul 21, 2009)

One time  nearly pounded the tar out of someone. 

One of my biggest pet peeves in life is being accused of something I have not done. I used shoot a lot from the gazebo at one of the handful of city parks here in town. 

Some of the stuff I have shot from that spot, It's nothing spectacular but just to demonstrate the shots I take there.

the park

the kids

A penguin attempt

Now that said, I was approached by some one and his friend wile I was turning in film the other day. Right there in the store he tells me, 





> You have been taking pictures of my house and that's illegal. You where on the gazebo hiding in the bushes taking pictures of my house, I seen you. I have two witnesses and one is a cop, you do it again you are goin to jail




...Um Well, No I am not goin to jail, this much I know, But it irks me that he thinks this is going to fly. I have not been photographing his house, I have no reason to, even if I did I would not hide. The fact of the matter is this stupid drunk thinks he is going to have me arrested for illegally photographing his place of residence from a city park, what the hell. He has got to be hiding something, but truthfully I don't give a rats ass what. 

Well My response to him was a simple 





> lol what ever, do what you will


 then I personally went down to the police department and told them that he may come calling at some point in the near future.


I wanted to beat him to within an inch of his life but... I think I'll wait untill the police tell him there is nothing they can or will do about it.





A second time I had the police called on me for having a camera the size of New Jersey in a public park where lots of little girls where playing in their sunday best. 

As I have stated I am a child care provider and when the two kids I supervise asked to go to the park I saw no reason not to (they need the exercise). Upon arriving at the park we find there is a church gathering being held in the park. K it's a public park right across from the church, what ever. There where aproximately a dozen kids there (not including the two I brought) the majority of witch female. The two I had began to play as they had planned, I sat down and began changing the lens on my camera swapping the 400mm for an 85mm. Normally I would stand under the little gazeabo at the top of the hill but upon my arrival it was full of kids so I stayed out.

It did not take long for the adults males of the church group to begin posturing between myself and the kids, I kindly asked what was going on down there (glancing across the park), He told me and invited me to feel free to come down and have a bite to eat. This I respectfully declined, To put it bluntly I want nothing to do with their beliefs, I just don't buy into the whole "Church" thing. He then proceeded back down to the rest of the gathering and took the kids with him. After about five minuets or so a second man approched me, He offered me a CD....well at this point I figured if they're offering bribes of food and then now a compact disk, it's time to get the hell out of dodge...they are not going to be comfortable untill I either leave or join them. So I Change my glass again, (I can't put the 400 in the brief case, it won't fit.) and coax the two I brought to go to another park. They agreed quickley, it seems they don't like large gatherings either. 

I got fifteen feet from where I was sitting when I saw the police cruser come around the corner behind me....I knew full well what he was there for. When he pulled up beside me I looked at him and kinda chuckled and shook my head and told the kids to hold up because he was going to want to speak to me.

We've got some smart cops around here, I could tell just by the look on his face he did not want to talk to me but a job is a job and he had to. He came around the front of the car and I said "Your are here to talk to me arntchya" He sais "Yeah we got a call" I told him I was not suprised. That one cought him off guard and he asked if I saw them call, I said "no....I am a photographer and a child care provider, In this day and age photographers get this a bit and as a child care provider I am also in the position where I have to assume the same thing when I see it. I know exactly what what they are thinking and I understand it" After that he took down the standard information Name, address, drivers licence yada yada. 

After he had what he needed to do done he asked about the capibility of the lens I had on the camera and I gave him a what I feel was a perfect description  about idealy framing a building a quarter mile away, and then we headed our seperate ways.


The only part about the whole thing that sucked was the fact it sucked up so much time I had to take the kids home instead of the other park they wanted to go to, and on top of that I had to explain to them why the police wanted to talk to me. Trying to explain this concept to children is difficult because I can't exactly tell them that people think I am a sexual preditor, thankfully their mother was nice enough to help out and kid friendly it as the "Stranger Theroy" and it was up to me from there to explain how it effects Photographers and picture taking.


----------



## CygnusStudios (Jul 21, 2009)

One common theme with photographers who have issues with law enforcement is the argument of who is right. The stories that get the most press often showcase this to the extreme. 

Being right does not guarantee you that you will not be sued, arrested, detained, asked to leave, or removed from a location. The key to all of these is having enough common sense to know a losing situation when you are involved in it. 

Cops do not know all of the laws regarding photography. They know that someone called them or they saw you doing something that they perceive to be wrong. Most of the time all they want to do is get you to leave and go about their business. 

This seems to be where things go wrong. In most states it is the law to comply with law enforcement. Whether they are right, wrong or otherwise isn't the point at that moment in time. I know that a lot of people will stand up and state their rights and argue but the fact remains, these are the people who make up the vast majority of these types of stories. 

Now if I were getting that once in a lifetime shot worth millions of dollars, I would gladly argue, go to jail or whatever. However, 99% of the time it is far easier to say thank you, pack up the camera and get the shot at a later time. No harm, no foul.

I have been asked dozens of times by cops that want to know what I am doing, and even a few times have been asked to leave the area. To me it is not a problem. These were not once in a lifetime shots. Now I could have easily argued my rights, but what would it have gained me? Is the cop going to thank me for educating him/her on the law? 

For those who choose to argue with the cops or others about who is right or wrong I have a question. Does your lawyer give discounted rates when you are right versus wrong? Mine charges the same amount, and I would easily choose to leave before paying that fee just to prove I was right.


----------



## Bravotwofive (Jul 21, 2009)

CygnusStudios said:


> For those who choose to argue with the cops or others about who is right or wrong I have a question. Does your lawyer give discounted rates when you are right versus wrong? Mine charges the same amount, and I would easily choose to leave before paying that fee just to prove I was right.


 
I agree with a lot of what you said. I am however thankful that those who were responsible for allowing us as a nation to have civil rights do not agree with you.


----------



## CygnusStudios (Jul 21, 2009)

Bravotwofive said:


> I agree with a lot of what you said. I am however thankful that those who were responsible for allowing us as a nation to have civil rights do not agree with you.



Even the wise founders knew when to pick their battles. There is a time to stand and fight and a time to retreat. Knowing the difference is the key.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 21, 2009)

I've had people say "Paparazzi" while I was shooting a tower on Tower Beach here in Vancouver at night. I think they were high. Does that count? (I wasn't even shooting them.  )

You make a good point, Cygnus. The key is definitely is to know when to pick your battles. I'm personally more annoyed with security guards standing on public property and telling people they can't shoot. That's just wacked. I'm even more pissed when police try to prevent a photog from leaving with their images of, oh say, how the police just shot someone and killed them. Sure, it's probably a really nasty experience for the one who pulled the gun, and the cops probably aren't happy that it was caught by a photojournalist, but arresting them is a little nuts. (A photojournalist was recently, well, essentially assaulted by police, had his camera confiscated, and was arrested for taking pictures of just such an event. That's just f'd up. Such a time is when it's important to stand for one's rights, which he, and the media, certainly did. Very loudly.)


----------



## manaheim (Jul 21, 2009)

I love these threads, the stories are just awesome. 

Fudge brownies.  baahahahhaahah...  Classic.

I get stopped and questioned CONSTANTLY.  Why?  Well, lessee... I run around with lots of camera equipment shooting pictures of buildings.  Hmmm... I must be a terrorist!!! 

It's good to know your rights and on the VERY rare occasion someone has gotten bristly with me, I've actually handed them a copy of photographer's rights and informed them that they are more than welcome to call the cops.  "If I'm still here when they get here, we can all have a laugh about what a waste of time that was."  (yes, I do get a bit smarmy with them if it goes that far)

HOWEVER... I've found that generally it does not.  I just smile, make a joke usually along the lines of "I wondered how long it would be until building security came out and said Hi!", and then explain that I'm a real estate/architechtural photographer and this is just what I do for a living.  

If I'm shooting a building for a job, I say so... if not, I just say that I thought the building was cool and wanted to get a few shots.

Oftentimes, I try to strike up a bit of a conversation with them... if it's clearly someone responsible for the building, I ask them what they do there and tell them I've admired the building for a while... I've found a key phrase is "It must be nice to work in such a nice facility."  This is kind of building-specific here, but the key is to make the conversation about them and something THEY are interested in, vs. being about you and "just what the hell are you doing here with that camera?"

I have to say that this approach completely diffuses 99% of these discussions, and sometimes even results in an opportunity to get some sweet pictures from spots I didn't think of or wouldn't have had access to without that person's involvement.

BTW, these interactions are always fun IMO.  One time I had a cabby yelling at me from the road while I was standing off to the side.  I couldn't figure out what he was up to and was frankly concerned the man was going to run me down.  Finally he pulled up next to me and rolled down his window and started insisting that he was here for his close up and what movie was I shooting because he was going to be that movie's very biggest star.  Absolutely hysterical.


----------



## DSPhotography (Jul 21, 2009)

Only time I've been harassed was while doing a shoot with a friend of mine who'd offered to model for me. We were doing some shots on a train tressel bridge and this bum kept walking under the part she was on (trying to look up her dress), then when he failed at that, he started threatening to call the cops if we didn't stop taking pictures. And then said "But if you give me a dollar, I won't". My reply to him was "Why don't I call the cops and tell them someone is drunk in public and harassing us?"

He left after that.


----------



## CygnusStudios (Jul 21, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> (A photojournalist was recently, well, essentially assaulted by police, had his camera confiscated, and was arrested for taking pictures of just such an event.



If a cop takes my camera, we are going to have a very serious issue that I would gladly pay my attorney's fees to straighten out. Big no, no. Ask me to leave, no a problem, ask for my license, not a problem, ask to see the images, not a problem. 

Demand my camera, not a prayer. Demand to see the pics, not a prayer. 

I will be nice and calm and comply with anything within reason. I have not taken a picture that is worth a few hours in jail yet. 

Security guards are often tougher to deal with than actual law enforcement. The last dealing that I had with one, I offered to call the police for them. 
Now if I were in a building or location where they worked, and given the circumstances, I may comply and thank them. Standing on public property shooting a public event, property or whatever, a call to the police will be necessary if I have to get that shot. 

Again, it is all about picking the battle. However, the battle is never with the cop or guard on the scene. No matter what, no one is going to change their mind during the incident. 
A well placed phone call afterward, a nice letter from the attorney, a visit to city hall, a call to your favorite editor, that is where the real battle begins. 
The cop working the beat doesn't want the paperwork associated with some photographer doing nothing other than taking pictures. (just ask one). If you push the situation knowing full well that this cop has no clue about the law, and doesn't care one way or the other is only asking for trouble. 
If you simply left, and came back the next day you would have far less issues in your life. Trust me, the building, park, sunset or whatever will probably be there tomorrow.


----------



## KmH (Jul 21, 2009)

CygnusStudios said:


> One common theme with photographers who have issues with law enforcement is the argument of who is right. The stories that get the most press often showcase this to the extreme.
> 
> Being right does not guarantee you that you will not be sued, arrested, detained, asked to leave, or removed from a location. The key to all of these is having enough common sense to know a losing situation when you are involved in it.
> 
> ...


Question authority......Every single time........

QUESTION AUTHORITY. :thumbup:


----------



## willma88 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump. any more stories or opinions?


----------



## Peter.L (Jul 22, 2009)

In France, close to where I live, you're not allowed to take pictures in some shops or supermarkets


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 22, 2009)

Peter.L said:


> In France, close to where I live, you're not allowed to take pictures in some shops or supermarkets


That is because it is Private property (although my dad keeps saying, if they let the public in then its a public place.) Therefore the owner of the property REQUESTS that you don't do photography on the premises which must be respected otherwise they can file a trespass claim


----------



## Ryvax (Jul 23, 2009)

I was taking pictures at Delaware park and this Security SUV comes screaming down the road.  They pull up and start yelling, "What are you doing?"  Um, I'm taking pictures of a water tower, why?.  Anyways, had to leave cause there's a racetrack in the park, and you can't take pics of a racetrack apparently.   That's the only time I got kicked out of a park for taking pics.


----------



## EventShooter (Jul 23, 2009)

I shot a bike race two weekends ago...one of our photogs was on a bridge which spanned the highway. He was "shooting" riders as the climbed the bridge. A motorist called the cops claiming "there is a man on the bridge over the highway with an assault rifle". Granted Tony had a long telephoto...the officer was rolling in tears laughing after all was said and done!


----------



## Battou (Jul 23, 2009)

EventShooter said:


> I shot a bike race two weekends ago...one of our photogs was on a bridge which spanned the highway. He was "shooting" riders as the climbed the bridge. A motorist called the cops claiming "there is a man on the bridge over the highway with an assault rifle". Granted Tony had a long telephoto...the officer was rolling in tears laughing after all was said and done!



I got a security guards spotlight right in the face wile doing some night shots because the security guard thought that very same thing. I know I posted that tale somewhere, I'll have to find it and repost it, was an interesting encounter to say the least.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 23, 2009)

I've gotten clubbed a couple times in what I call "civil unrest" situations. I tried to not see it as a personal thing as the cops are usually just following orders and, let's be honest, when things go bad the powers that be just don't want us around. To them, we are the worst of witnesses. Most photojournalists I've known who covered that kind of stories knew and accepted the risks.

Now, when I run into a cop who is obviously on a power trip, I'll have no problem reacting if I get the chance. And it has happened.

As photographers, though, we should try and know what we are not allowed to shoot because it is deemed national security. My brother and some friends got arrested in Iran in the early 80s for photographing such a thing. They were released only after their films were developed and showed no sign of "the thing." They were never told what "the thing" was... 

Today, it has become kind of ridiculous as far as I'm concerned with some people seeing perverts and terrorists in every bush. I'm actually surprised there are so few responses to this thread.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 23, 2009)

I was at the Pantheon in Rome and layed down on the floor right in the middle of the dome.    At the time they had it roped off (half of dome was for a church service).  And a guard came up to me speaking in fast Italian.  I just kept going HUH.  Unfortunately the shots didn't come out as I didnt have enough flash power.:er:

So, next time I get a chance to go back there.  It will happen again.


----------



## MBasile (Jul 23, 2009)

I've never been, what I would define as, harassed. However, I was shooting some Mercedes-Benz AMG's in the Laguna Seca paddock one time and one of the event coordinators got a little miffed.


Friends had told me Mercedes-Benz was there and took pictures the previous day
There was no sign saying "Private Event, Do Not Enter"
The paddock area is open to the public every day that there isn't a big race because thats where the gift shop is

So I figured it was fine to take pictures. I was there for about an hour, getting some shots of the Black Series' on the track, C63's going around the paddock. Went through their little "Mercedes History" garage (some old Mercedes race cars on display) and to the pit lane where a bunch of Black Series' were set up (including the F1 Safety Car).

I chit chatted with a few people. Some asked, purely inquisitively, if I was here with someone or if I just came in. Finally, on my way out, I passed a tent with a few Black Series', so I popped in for a few shots out of the direct sunlight. When I came out and started to walk towards my car I heard "Hey, excuse me sir..." and saw one of the individuals I had chit chatted with...

"Did you just come out of that tent?"
"Yeah"
(Looks at my camera) "Were you taking pictures in there?"
"Yeah"
"Are you here with someone?"
(I'm wearing jeans, a t-shirt, and a hat that says "Get LIC'd" on the back and its backwards because I was taking pictures.) "No, just stopped by to take a few shots."
(Still looking at my camera) "Haha, I can't let you do that."

At this point I'm thinking about whether he is going to try to confiscate my camera and the issues this little German guy is going to have trying to do that in America 

"Do you have a card of yours?"
"No, I don't sorry."
"Do you have anything with your contact information on it?"
I thought about how I have my drivers license that still had my old address on it. I handed it to him and he copied down useless information, then I walked away. :lmao:


----------



## Battou (Jul 23, 2009)

Battou said:


> I know I posted that tale somewhere, I'll have to find it and repost it, was an interesting encounter to say the least.


Found it.


Battou said:


> I had an encounter with a security guard this past weekend. Thankfully he wasn't a ignorant fool. I had been out taking some night shots around town, I had been out for a few hours when I decided to return home. I live right beside the industrial district between the railroad tracks and the river. I decided to head home via the industrial district, about half way down the road I got thinking the few lights that dotted the road would make for a decent shot so I started setting up my tripod. Knowing full well he was there I opted to set up on the far side of the road right under one of the street lights so he could clearly see what I was doing. I got set up, composed my shot and was about to hit the shutter release when he put the light of his spotlight in my eyes, I stood up and instinctively returned the favor with my maglight. Prolly not the right thing to do but any police officer here can tell you just how this happens, using a flashlight in this manner is a passive means of neutralizing a possible threat and it becomes second nature, but I digress. I asked him "what was the meaning of that" as I was under the impression he could clearly see what I was doing. Apparently setting up the tripod gave him the impression I was setting up a firearm. I personally have never seen a tripod used for a firearm (bipods, yes but tripods, no) but, in his defense the local punk kids get do their jollies by shooting up abandoned buildings with their .22's and is in fact why he was hired on to that location. Once he saw the camera he literally no longer cared and I was free to take my shot. Had I gotten aggravated it could have gotten ugly.
> 
> Broken record I know but, If confronted by security (public or private) it is far better to keep your head about you and communicate, Don't assume you are in the right and they are in the wrong as it is entirely possible that the neither of you are in the wrong pending the situation.



This is the same security guard that confronts me everytim he sees me just to ask if I have gotten any shots of the UFO's


----------



## Pugs (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm fairly certain that this link has been posted before, but I carry copies of the .pdf pamphlet in my camera bag at all times.

Bert P. Krages Attorney at Law Photographer's Rights Page

I've been hassled on a couple of occasions but nothing major. 

Once while photographing the Port Of Milwaukee and the Metro Milwaukee Sewer District facility, a police officer did gently ask why I was taking pictures. Upon being told that I'm an amateur photographer working towards becoming a professional photographer, he responded with a nod and said, "I'm sorry for bothering, but post-9/11 we've been a little more careful about looking into 'suspicious behaviour' calls." He paused, looked over to Metro-Milwaukee Sewer District facility and said, "plus, we don't want anyone stealing our sh!t." 

Another time at the Port Of Milwaukee, I had brought my thirteen year-old niece out to shoot pics for her photography Independent Study class.  It was her first photography class and her first time with a "Big-Girl" camera.  A security guard stopped us while we were at the tiny little postage stamp of a city park down there.  I explained what we were doing and he said, "as long as their for personal use it's okay".  I didn't bother pulling out the "photographer's rights" pamphlet for him because he was letting us continue.  I also didn't point out that we were in a public city park and NOT the Port Of Milwaukee at that point.  

The Milwaukee Art Museum is an absolutely GORGEOUS structure and the interior is likewise a fantastic space with lots of glass and interesting lines and shapes. The consulting firm for which I am an IT project manager asked that I take some photos for our marketing materials. I recruited a friend to be my model and wanted a very modern looking setting to shoot her in and therefore chose the Milwaukee Art Museum. I'd gotten her posed for a few shots when the Director of Public Relations or somesuch informed me that any "professional" photography required permission and a fee. Private property, so I packed up my camera gear all the while grinning from ear to ear about being called "professional"!

On a New York subway, I had a someone who appeared to be homeless berate me for taking his picture, but I lied and said I hadn't... I wasn't comfortable with the lying and will opt for honesty next time. I've found (as a smoker) that trading a few cigarettes and conversation for a few photographs works well with homeless people. Plus you meet some VERY interesting people with interesting/heart-breaking stories sometimes. Sometimes, they just crazy.

There have been other instances of getting hassled, but I often find people WANT their picture taken. Interestingly, I find this most often when my best friend and I are out shooting together as opposed to being on my own. I'm a six-foot, two-inch, two-hundred pound, one-eyed Asian man. She's a pretty Caucasion mother of two and looks like a soccer mom. Funny how that works...


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 23, 2009)

"She's a pretty Caucasion mother of two and looks like a soccer mom. "
thats why every Male photographer should take a Good looking woman with him (but keep her in the car most the time as they often boss us around  lol.)
But if there is any hassle... Out walks hot lady, away goes trouble


----------



## Sjixxxy (Jul 23, 2009)

I had a carnie stop me because they thought I was taking pictures of unsafe rides to post on Perez Hilton. :/

I also once had an elderly woman hug me after taking a photo, so I think I'm even.


----------



## boogschd (Jul 23, 2009)

idk if its considered harrasment

but the other night i took out my camera and tripod . then a security guard approached me out of nowhere asking what im going to do

naturally i said take photos and i said i wont be long... then i asked if its not allowed...

he didnt give me an answer but just stared at me... then walked away ..

meh...
i doubt that its prohibited since its a public place (outside the mall parking lot. where a lot of people roam around cause there are shops)


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 23, 2009)

Pugs said:


> I'm fairly certain that this link has been posted before, but I carry copies of the .pdf pamphlet in my camera bag at all times.
> 
> Bert P. Krages Attorney at Law Photographer's Rights Page



I _really_ wish there was a Canadian version of that. It makes too many references to American law. The laws here are a little different and can vary from province to province. :-/

Oh, anyone know a nifty Canadian version of such a form? (Nope, I don't mean ambientlight.ca  )


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 24, 2009)

Is there A Uk Version or more specifically a version for scotland? Might just call my local Authority and ask if they could prepare a print of laws that concern Photography and photographers..

One thing i know is that in scotland we can't get charged for Trespassing, however we can get done for Criminal damage


----------



## KD5NRH (Jul 24, 2009)

willma88 said:


> This year, there has been talk of photographers being unfairly treated when taking photos out in public by security guards, police etc.



Actually, just the opposite; when I used to wander around downtown in the early morning hours watching the bats, I would get checked by the police at least once a night.  If I take a camera, they can darn well see what I'm doing, so they wave and go on by.

Since I work night security, any guard who questions me gets to see my guard card, and no other ID.  At that point, they know that I know I didn't even have to show them that, and if it goes any further, (assuming I'm not actually on private property at the time) one of us _will_ be calling the police.  Since the odds around here are about 80% or better that we work for the same company, I can quote the handbook and the state laws at them if they even think about overstepping their bounds.

If the police show up, they get the driver's license, and four different IDs that each required a fairly intense background check.  Most of them barely even bother calling in the driver's license at that point, because even an unpaid parking ticket would risk three of those.

For all of the above, I keep a voice recorder running in my pocket, and I have my attorney's cell phone number (and my security company's 24hr snitch line) on speed dial.

As for the times when I'm working security, P&S shooters off the property just get their picture taken for future reference, on the property, they get a reminder that it is technically a closed site, and that they are being recorded by the surveillance system.  (As long as they don't cause any damage or try to get into a secured area, I don't mind babysitting for a few minutes while they get their shots and get gone.)  SLR shooters get approached immediately and asked if they have any Minolta glass they want to get rid of.  :mrgreen:



			
				Battou said:
			
		

> I got a security guards spotlight right in the face wile doing some night shots because the security guard thought that very same thing.



I wish our company would shell out for a $150 night vision scope for the post, but I do have my own, and a good set of binoculars too.  IMO, it's better if you don't know I'm watching until I'm sure of what you're doing.  After all, if that guard had been right, what would have stopped you from shooting his spotlight and/or him?  If I were the guard, I'd prefer that your first indication that your assassination attempt was compromised be when you wake up with a bad headache and a couple of cops sitting on you.


----------



## skieur (Jul 24, 2009)

I have not been harassed, even while shooting in plazas or large stores.  I avoid using a tripod, carry just what I plan to use, look like a tourist, and stay on the move.  A tiltable LCD allows me to shoot from the waist.

skieur


----------



## Cely (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't have an elaborate story, but I have had the police called on me because some guy believed that I was planning a robbery by taking photos of his home.


----------



## Baaaark (Jul 25, 2009)

KmH said:


> Question authority......Every single time........
> 
> QUESTION AUTHORITY. :thumbup:



IMO complacency is the first step to losing freedoms.

And for Mr. Battou, you could explain that the policeman was coming by to make sure everything was okay.  They do that on children shows all the time, so they'd probably buy it.

IMO the whole photographs for casing thing is probably coming from people who have watched one too many detective movies.  If you were gonna case a house, would you really take a gripped SLR with a 70-200 on the front?  THey only do sh*t like that in the movies.  Besides, if a robber had that sort of equipment, HE WOULDN'T NEED TO ROB YOU!  He could sell it for the price of a used car!


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 25, 2009)

willma88 said:


> This year, there has been talk of photographers being unfairly treated when taking photos out in public by security guards, police etc. What are your opinions of this matter? Personal stories to share?
> 
> Cheers



No stories to share yet.

If confronted, it would quickly turn into a confrontation lol though.


----------



## MBasile (Jul 25, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> A Uk Version or more specifically Scottish Version (in Queens English!!! not in the Scottish language! I can hardly read that bloody stuff! It takes me about 50 minutes to read "The Broons" Because i cant understand wth it says! "yer Maw is awa wa Paw an Aunti Perl ye ken berns noo go gie mie mah sel a wee break tae rest mah feet oan the pilly." (thats actually an EASIER version to read haha!)



Can you PM me the link to the Scottish version? I'm going to be there next summer and would like to know what is allowed/not allowed


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Jul 25, 2009)

Not me, but more than ten years ago, my father, brother, and an uncle were in Croatia on volunteer work.  None are photographers, but my brother had his film P&S camera with him to document the trip.  Well, he didn't realize that in a war-torn country, you don't go around just shooting photos of buildings!!

He took a photo of a building he thought looked interesting and very soon they were arrested and held up for several hours because the building had been taken over by the gov't and all.  His film was taken/destroyed, which means he lost other shots he'd taken, including when he had gotten to meet somebody famous (I forget who), so that was sad for him.  But, thankfully, the cops were really nice to them the whole time and no harm became them.  In this day and age of digital photography, I wonder if they would've just let him delete the offending photos or if they'd have taken the whole card (since there are ways of retrieving deleted photos)?


----------



## KD5NRH (Jul 26, 2009)

Cely said:


> I don't have an elaborate story, but I have had the police called on me because some guy believed that I was planning a robbery by taking photos of his home.



Did you find anything good?


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 26, 2009)

i recently took s trip to washington dc and was questioned by the secret service for taking these shots lol....needless to say i didnt give them any sh!!t. after answering a few questions i was let go and told to walk away lol. by the way the korean predident was there that day and i did get pics of the president walking into the white house before i was asked to leave. needless to say walking around with a huge lens and all by myself probably looked pretty suspicious lol. situation scared the crap out of me...here are a few of the pics.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 26, 2009)

hahah... taking pics of the helicopter and security details...

 You are SO on a list.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 26, 2009)

>



Wth is that!!?!?!!?! Is that the Super Duper Extra Strong Satelite to watch and hear what everyone in a 7000 mile radius says and does?


----------



## Phranquey (Jul 26, 2009)

I do a lot of trolling in the truck with the 500mm hanging out the window on a Kirk window mount.  I have been stopped on numerous occasions by Local & Park police because they have received call-ins about someone with a large rifle scope sticking out a truck window....:er:.  Once they see what is going on, we get a good laugh and move on....

Now all the locals wave at me when they see me trolling around the back roads & parks.  They have told me they have no problems with what I do, as long as I am not being a traffic hazard.


----------



## Silverado_13 (Jul 26, 2009)

I was detained at Hartsfield International Airport (ATL) last week by Atlanta PD. A security guard instigated the first confrontation, after which I then asked to speak with a badged law enforcement officer. She walked away, about 100 yards, so I began to take a few pictures of her since I didn't catch her name, in case something were to happen to me or my camera.

Twenty minutes passed, and I had gotten all the pictures that I wanted, so I began walking to my car to leave. As I was exiting the parking deck an LEO stopped me with the security guard, asked me to get out of my car and for my license, and then put me in handcuffs. For the next two hours I sat in the police precinct inside the airport and was interviewed by the FBI, Homeland Security, Atlanta PD, and Airport Operations. Apparently, I needed a permit from Airport Operations/Homeland Security to take photographs. 

Luckily, I had "The Photographers Rights" on me and was released without any charges. LINK

A full police report will be available within five business days and I plan to contact the Atlanta Journal Constitution to see if they are interested in a story.

I was very polite and cooperative. The arresting officer actually happened to be an avid photographer and I gave him a link to the site... We'll see if he joins.


----------



## DSPhotography (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverado, that's crazy. Where exactly were you taking pictures? Because I've always though it'd be interesting to set up in the Atrium area and get shots of people rushing around and such.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 26, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> Wth is that!!?!?!!?! Is that the Super Duper Extra Strong Satelite to watch and hear what everyone in a 7000 mile radius says and does?


 
not sure i was more interested in the sniper and spotter.


----------



## Joves (Jul 26, 2009)

The only time I got harassed was by some guy because, he and his girlfriend were skinny dipping at one of my favorite waterfall areas. He started threatening me till he saw my sidearm and, shut his piehole after that. He was trying to tell me I couldnt shoot there at all but, it is on National Forest so, I told him the opposite and, even if I wanted to shoot he and, his gf there wasnt much he could do about it. He was drunk naturally.


----------



## Phranquey (Jul 26, 2009)

Joves said:


> The only time I got harassed was by some guy because, he and his girlfriend were skinny dipping at one of my favorite waterfall areas.


 

:addpics:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverado_13 said:


> I was detained at Hartsfield International Airport (ATL) last week by Atlanta PD. A security guard instigated the first confrontation, after which I then asked to speak with a badged law enforcement officer. She walked away, about 100 yards, so I began to take a few pictures of her since I didn't catch her name, in case something were to happen to me or my camera.
> 
> Twenty minutes passed, and I had gotten all the pictures that I wanted, so I began walking to my car to leave. As I was exiting the parking deck an LEO stopped me with the security guard, asked me to get out of my car and for my license, and then put me in handcuffs. For the next two hours I sat in the police precinct inside the airport and was interviewed by the FBI, Homeland Security, Atlanta PD, and Airport Operations. Apparently, I needed a permit from Airport Operations/Homeland Security to take photographs.
> 
> ...



Airports are considered national security, even if you have the right to photograph them, so I'm not too surprised by your story. Also don't forget that we are at war, even if Iraq is a long way from here, and during times of war the government and authorities tend to look at things a bit differently.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 26, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Silverado_13 said:
> 
> 
> > I was detained at Hartsfield International Airport (ATL) last week by Atlanta PD. A security guard instigated the first confrontation, after which I then asked to speak with a badged law enforcement officer. She walked away, about 100 yards, so I began to take a few pictures of her since I didn't catch her name, in case something were to happen to me or my camera.
> ...



Duh. The US has been at war with _someone_ since the beginning of WWII. Hell, a substantial portion of the US economy is based on making war with other nations. Lockheed and Boeing wouldn't have some of their biggest contracts without it. (Actually, Lockheed would be out of business without the US constantly making war on someone.) *sighs* This thread isn't about that though.

I too, think this thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## Silverado_13 (Jul 28, 2009)

DSPhotography said:


> Silverado, that's crazy. Where exactly were you taking pictures? Because I've always though it'd be interesting to set up in the Atrium area and get shots of people rushing around and such.



On the top level of the North parking deck.


----------



## Overread (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I now have a tale to share - and probably it won't be my last. 
It's a tale of violence, rage, blood and more!!

It only happened last week as I was in the garden in the holiday cottage, my macro lens on my camera, as I crawled around in the bushes and such seeking flowers (I had given up on bugs because the location always got so much wind - even flowers were a pain). So there I was minding my own busness and sticking my camera and lens at any and all angles, not paying any attention as to what was further infront of me - and my lens.




Well I paid for that mistake as a local had a clear dislike of my photographing them whilst they bathed in the sun -- she was rather angry about the whole affair! Myself I wasn't even given a chance to defend myself, to show that it was only the flowers I was taking photos off, no I was attacked right there and then with no remorse! Of course not being built of muscle nor being a fan of pain I promptly started to run, but it was too late and she got me with a single well placed strike -- there was blood 

Eventually though I managed to escape indoors and lock the door - fearfull that other locals would come rushing to the scene to defend her honour form the horrid leering photographer - thankfully things died down and nothing more came of it -- but it was a scary time going back into the garden...

Oh and  -- I might have lied --- I did get one snap of her!
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2661/3764414417_a297a5325a_o.jpg

...


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 28, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :lmao::lmao::lmao: *dies of laughter*


----------



## DavesPPC (Jul 28, 2009)

That was fantastic!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome pic, though.  Sometimes you gotta take those risks, right?


----------



## sean4223 (Aug 2, 2009)

Shooting in india was a dream... Nobody bothers you, some might give the "what is this weirdo up to?" look, but most are friendly and will blast huge smiles at you.  Infact, I had some couples approach me to take their snaps. 
UAE has much stricter regulations. While point and shoot cameras are acceptable, ppl using slr cameras have a tough time.. Cameras are banned at most beaches, mall security will confront you the moment you lift your camera and if you dare point the lenses at a local, well... good luck... Personally, I havent been harrassed till now.. it has been only a few months and I always travel along with female friends(lesser chance of being looked upon as a perv)


----------



## Battou (Aug 2, 2009)

KD5NRH said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I could not see after I was hit with the spot light after having been out in the dark for several hours, the only reason I was able to hit him with my light is my having been aware of his position in the shadow of the building. Had I not known of his pressence I would have been standing there looking around for him once I could see again, he would have had a good couple of minuets to get to me and restrain me.

Now under the same circumstances, had he been right, nothing I suppose, but I doubt there would have been any accuracy shooting blindly.



Baaaark said:


> And for Mr. Battou, you could explain that the policeman was coming by to make sure everything was okay.  They do that on children shows all the time, so they'd probably buy it.



Actually, I tried that, they didn't buy it. They are older children (8 and 10 at the time) they where standing right there when the officer came to talk to me and heard the entire conversation. They wanted to know why some one would call the police on me for taking them to a crowded park. Sound theroy yes, but sadly there does come a point where it does not work.


----------

